# General > Gardening >  Slugs

## Bigfoot

Just had a slow saunter around the garden only to discover thousands ( not an exaggeration) of small slugs on the grass, in places there must be a hundred in a couple of square metres, any advice on getting rid or drastically reducing these would be much appreciated, quite a large bit of grass to treat, approx 20 x 30 m, thanks in advance.

----------


## sids

Hens.



..........

----------


## Bigfoot

Cheers for that.....you might just be on to something there, thanks.

----------


## pat

Hens and hedgehogs are the best answer to slugs but if you have not got the room for hens hopefully you may make a hedgehog friendly garden and get one to stay and be your own pest control

----------


## pat

Forgot about the other one to get rid of slugs - beer in a tin  or some cola in a small bottle tipped on its side, slugs crawl in and get drowned.  Reminded of this when walking dogs this morning and saw empty small cola bottle went to put it in bin and it was full of dead slugs who had gone in and drowned.

----------


## BetterTogether

Couple of Ducks will do the jobs as well they love slugs and snails

----------


## sids

> Couple of Ducks will do the jobs as well they love slugs and snails


And they make a nicer noise than hens.

----------


## gardeninginagale

Develop a taste for French cuisine. I believe they have to be purged first to remove toxins. But they are just like winkles, allegedly.

----------


## Westward

Flour...they cannot get over it..it gums them up..

----------


## Bigfoot

Thanks for all replies, very interesting and nobody has suggested any chemicals, thanks again.

----------


## moureen

I have tried to keep my garden bird,butterfly, friendly!!but have had lots of slugs!!how do I get a hedgehog and keep it in garden to keep slugs at bay??!!Thanks for any replys.

----------


## pat

keep leaving a little saucer of dog or cat food in the garden and eventually you may get one turning up but again it depends where you live and what surrounds your house.  If you do get one just keep feeding it and giving it a safe and dry place to rest, away from cats and dogs, it will come out and wander eating away during the night keeping the slug population down.

----------


## moureen

Thanks Pat,spotted one about 2 yrs ago in garden but think it was passing through!!on main road but garden free of cats and dogs and it could go between gardens will put out food and cross fingers!!think they are lovely and will get a house for it!!!

----------


## you

I experimented with ground up egg shells in the plant pots where slugs go to have their feasts and orgies. It is believed that they cannot crawwl over the sharp edges.

----------


## pat

I used to dry my egg shells in oven then crush them, save them for a long time and put them around the plants - between the egg shells and coffee slugs were few and far in my flower beds.  
So many thhings to use to deter slugs and most of them helpful to the plants and ground but work well

----------

